# Advanced Nutrients



## OregonGrownBud (Nov 11, 2011)

So i was looking into ADVANCED NUTRIENTS for my next grow but ive heard its mostly chemical. And i like the idea of smoking something organic. but how much does it really matter? Also who here has used AN and how much do you like the results? as in yield potency & smoke? I've done lots of reading online but i would like to get some opinions from the members here at MP


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 11, 2011)

The Advanced Nutrients line has both chem and organic nutes. I am seriously going to try the Jungle Juice from them as soon as I finish out the Nutrifield nutes that I am running now. I read that they have put a lot of research into this line and formulated it specifically for growing MJ. Don't yet have any experience with AN though. Not yet anyways.


----------



## Sl4ck3rThcGrower (Nov 11, 2011)

I just went crazy and bought most of an lineup, figures at least its a complete system and ive never heard anything bacd about then except for the price. Bought gallon setups of sensi bloom and grow, bigbud, voodoo juice, b52, overdrive, prihana, bud candy and final phanse all ph perfece to the tune of $509.90 ill let u know if it woas worth it in about a month but the roots in my aeroater containers blew up after 1 feeding of it


----------



## SimonSays (Nov 11, 2011)

I use general hyrdoponics brand , its very similar to AN but much cheaper.  I believe there is a legal issue or was going on where Gh was suing An for formula infringement rights, just to show how close in formulas they are.  Had great luck with the Gh 3 part myself .


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 12, 2011)

GH4lIf3


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey slack HOW MUCH and how many nute companies manufacture soo many things all designed to do exactly the same that being..... make more bigger fatter heavier buds.

Just ADVANCED NUTRIENTS.

Complete waste of money i have used them all and if they do what they claim well I'm a goose

T4


----------



## Sl4ck3rThcGrower (Nov 12, 2011)

well i guess u could say im a sucker but i researched them at least well enuf for myself i believe that some products are a little redundant in their lineup, but i didnt get them all and yes jungle juice is suppose to be very close if not the same and gh but i went with the sensi 2 part nutrient bloom and seperate 2 part grow. I guess what sold me is a nice layout of what their products do for "GROWING MARAJUANA" and why. If the ph perfect system does what they say then thats just amazing but i still give well ph balanced ro water


----------



## OregonGrownBud (Nov 13, 2011)

Cool cool thanks for your input guys. i was also looking at htgsupply website and was considering ordering off there, they have complete Advanced Nutrient line-ups. is there a better website? or is that one good? 
And HushPuppy is that jungle juice organic? 




			
				Sl4ck3rThcGrower said:
			
		

> ill let u know if it woas worth it in about a month


 Alright ill be waiting to hear how it works out best of luck



			
				Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Hey slack HOW MUCH and how many nute companies manufacture soo many  things all designed to do exactly the same that being..... make more  bigger fatter heavier buds.
> 
> Just ADVANCED NUTRIENTS.
> 
> ...


I believe that certain companies do put more time, research & money into Nutrient's specifically designed to do certain things, one of those i'm sure being Advanced Nutrients.
i disagree that slacker was a sucker, otherwise AN wouldnt make any profits besides off first time "Suckers". but im still curious of peoples opinions on this Brand so any more input is more than welcome


----------



## Sl4ck3rThcGrower (Nov 16, 2011)

Ill spare you the gdp clones cause i didnt start them on An nutes but they are sooo super smelly. I did however sprout 23 blue knights that have just been cloned and are about to be put into flowering. They sprouted in jiffy pellets and transptanted into ff ocean forest soil when the were ready 2-3 weeks in imnot sure i started feeding sensi grow a&b 8ml each per gallon, voodoo juice 8ml and b-52 at the same. had to bump up to 16ml of a&b after the first month and stopped the voodoo juice and they liked the bump and i kept them at that for 2 and a half weeks. then since i was going to clone them i cut out part a cuz it was just N and halfed the part b for a feeding but kept the b-52 at full 8ml a gallon, heard it was better to lower nitrogen b4 cloning. Anyways taking 3 cuttings off each and most of them topped to keep the canaopy even, but they all didnt even flinch and not they dont even look like they were topped at all with the growth since. Oh and my avatir is a pic of the growroom and the blueknights Ive been slowly cutting off 2 hours of light to get them to 12/12 i had them 24/0. Wish me luck on the m/f ratio i have my idea of which are which but im still new at sexing plants


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Nov 16, 2011)

Oregan no one said slack was a sucker i admitted i was and fell for their advertising stuff i now use simple feed bloom and buddy thats it no additives and get same or better results than when i was being robbed by AN with all their bud enhancing $$$$$$$$ nutes.
T4


----------



## OregonGrownBud (Nov 16, 2011)

Sounds like you got your nutrients very organized slacker, or at least very specific. At the moment i only use 3 fertilizers. nothing too special.


			
				Sl4ck3rThcGrower said:
			
		

> Wish me luck on the m/f ratio i have my idea of which are which but im still new at sexing plants


May the Ganja Gods be with you





			
				Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Oregan no one said slack was a sucker i admitted i was and fell for  their advertising stuff i now use simple feed bloom and buddy thats it  no additives and get same or better results than when i was being robbed  by AN with all their bud enhancing $$$$$$$$ nutes.
> T4


Well he suggested he was a sucker. And i was just putting it out there that he wasn't. And if you get the same results using less expensive stuff, then power to you brother. Hopefully some time down the road once i got a few more grows under my belt ill learn what best fits me, maybe its the more expensive stuff or the cheaper stuff who knows. But ill definitely keep your thoughts and experience in mind. Id hate to be paying money up the $$$ for nothing.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi oregan well ive been at it for over 13 years constantly and have tried most grow styles, most types of hydro, soil, aeroponics and now back to simplicity itself.
Ive tried most of the nutrient manufacturers boosters some costing £100 a litre recently a couple of years ago the last booster i used was canna boost @ £50 a litre none made the slightest dfferance to my final yeilds using same strains same style of growing.
Best advice i can offer is 'keep it simple'.
What is simplier than a hempy bucket coco and one part nutrient Vitalink that costs £17-£20 -5 litres and last nearly a year.
T4


----------



## Sl4ck3rThcGrower (Nov 16, 2011)

well i did i small summer test with me and a friend with an outdoor grow. Both got a clone of the same cut, cali kush. We were both new didnt know what to get and wanted to keep costs down. He went with botanicare single part and i went with an all organic earth juice. Both of us had about the same height but my buds were smaller and not nearly as many trichs. Also are you nutes even avaible in the states. Europeans have more products avaible to the that we cant get. I know that the Advanced nutrients that i have im not suppose to have them in california or in oregon with the new ph perfect system only avaible in like 20 states.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi slack dunno if Vitalink are available in states but NorCalHal knows his stuff better than most and im sure he will point ya in the right direction is asked.
T4


----------



## OregonGrownBud (Nov 17, 2011)

Sl4ck3rThcGrower said:
			
		

> I know that the Advanced nutrients that i have im not suppose to have them in california or in oregon with the new ph perfect system only avaible in like 20 states.


That explains why i cant find it in the grow shops around here. The workers there didn't even bother to tell me that when i asked. Do you get yours off the internet?



			
				Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Best advice i can offer is 'keep it simple'.


 I'll definitely remember that. I like simple 
what's a brand you prefer?


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Nov 18, 2011)

Vitalink my nutes of choice last 2+ years.
But you living in states possibly cannot get this u.k. nute brand.
T4


----------



## Sl4ck3rThcGrower (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes i got them online shipped from Canada. I ordered thru Advancednutrientsonline .com they were the cheapest i found.


----------



## iamgrowerman (Dec 1, 2011)

The reason for the problems getting some nutrients and AN in particular in certain states is the way the state regulations are set up.

In the US each state has the power to set up their own regulations about what manufacturers can put on the label, how accurate labels have to be, and so on.  For example, Florida requires all labels have an orange on them (the state fruit/tree).  So if you want to sell your nutrients in Florida you've got to print special labels just for that.  Annoying and costly.

It's all because the fertilizer giants - the ones that sell to farmers, not growers - don't like competition.  They have the money and the resources to cut through all the red tape.  And smaller upstarts don't.  Probably every hydroponic company has some state regulation woes, but the smaller ones have a lot more problems than the bigger ones.  A lot of people don't realize that Advanced Nutrients is not a huge company.  I doubt they're even in the top five hydro nute makers in terms of size.


And that doesn't even get into the politics involved.  Say Oregon wants to send a message that they don't like pro-MMJ companies.  What better way than finding reasons to reject their products?  Who here honestly believes the government is too honest to fake a lab report to screw over a company known for advocating MMJ and decriminalization?

I'm not saying they did.  I'm just saying it wouldn't shock me at all IF they did.


EDIT:  I found an article related to this in Rosebud magazine if anyone is interested:  hXXp://www.rosebudmag.com/hydroponics-industry/you-are-being-robbed-states-are-not-telling-truth


----------



## Wetdog (Dec 1, 2011)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Oregan no one said slack was a sucker i admitted i was and fell for their advertising stuff i now use simple feed bloom and buddy thats it no additives and get same or better results than when i was being robbed by AN with all their bud enhancing $$$$$$$$ nutes.
> T4



Well put.:yeahthat: 

There is NO such thing as a mj specific nutrient.

There IS such a thing as mj specific marketing.

Knowing the difference is priceless.

Wet


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey I don't know without trying it but AN has out the Jungle Juice that I mentioned earlier, and they say it was specifically designed for MJ and hydroponic. I am not sure if it is organic or not as they don't say on the discription. I can't find it in some places but I get most of my stuff from Discount-Hydro.com, and they carry it. It is a 3part base nute system that is $20 per gal for each part, or $8 per qt for each part. I don't know if they are just hyping it or telling the truth about it being designed for MJ, but the reviews for it are good so far.


----------



## M3diciNaL_MaNiPulaToR (Dec 2, 2011)

Hum, I've read good things about AN like the OP but the price is usually the main con.

I'd be interested to see what the 3 part jungle juice could do.


----------



## knowboddy (Dec 8, 2011)

Wetdog said:
			
		

> There is NO such thing as a mj specific nutrient.



That could only be true if every plant in the world required exactly the same nutrients in exactly the same proportions.  Is that true?  Of course not.

There are all kinds of different plants that have all kinds of different requirements.  If you give most pepper plants the same nutrients you give your tomatoes you'll end up with huge, leafy green bushes but no peppers.  Not a one.  They have to have virtually no nitrogen to set fruit.

Tomatoes require a lot more calcium and magnesium than most plants or else you end up with blossom end rot.

Beans and other nitrogen-fixers actually put nitrogen into the soil.


Different plants require different nutrients.  That's a fact.  Saying every plant needs the same food is like saying every mammal needs the same food.  Try getting a healthy tiger and a healthy horse using the same feed for both.


There absolutely can be a marijuana specific nutrient.  Now it's possible and even likely that a nutrient specific to marijuana would be really good or even perfect for another plant, but it certainly would not be good for every plant.  All MJ-specific means is that the people who made it tailored it specifically to fit the needs of MJ.  Other compatibility is incidental.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2011)

knowboddy said:
			
		

> There absolutely can be a marijuana specific nutrient.



Well what is this marijuana specific nutrient?:confused2:


----------



## iamgrowerman (Dec 21, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Well what is this marijuana specific nutrient?:confused2:



He explained it pretty well I thought

its any nutrient that is designed specifically for marijuana


theres orchid fertilizer, tomato fertilizer, lawn fertilizer... try using those on the wrong plants and see how well it works

People want to say that MJ aint special and doesn't need special nutes but the truth is it aint special BECAUSE it benefits from special nutes

you can grow most any plant on a basic general fertilizer (some exceptions, but most plants will do okay).  But theyre like literally every other living thing on the planet in that they do best when their diet is tailored to their individual species needs


----------



## Wetdog (Dec 21, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Well what is this marijuana specific nutrient?:confused2:


:yeahthat: 

Those orchid, tomato, lawn, nutrients are merely variations on the NPK and the micros, like cal and mag for tomatoes.

Still, no *specific* nutrient, just different blends if you will of what already exists.

Nothing new under the sun and no nutrient that exist for cannabis and nothing else.

Slick marketing will try and make you believe otherwise to lighten your wallet.

Wet


----------



## knowboddy (Jan 4, 2012)

Wetdog said:
			
		

> Still, no *specific* nutrient, just different blends if you will of what already exists.



You're trying to argue against a point that no one is making.

Absolutely NO ONE is saying that there's some element that's exclusively used by marijuana.  (Nitrogen, Phosphorus, etc are all elements.  The elements used by plants as building blocks are collectively called nutrients, or macro/micro nutrients.)

Furthermore a balanced diet of those elements is collectively called a "base nutrient".  Note the singular.

Thus when ANYONE refers to a "marijuana-specific nutrient" they're talking about a base nutrient (or additive) that is specifically formulated to meet the particular needs of marijuana.


Trying to argue that there's "no mj-specific nutrient" because there isn't a unique element exclusively utilized by MJ is deliberately obtuse and a rather poorly constructed straw man.

Cat and dog food are generally made from exactly the same ingredients, but by varying the proportions of those ingredients you get one or the other.  And anyone who actually cares about their pets' health knows that cat food isn't good for dogs and vice versa.  A dog on a steady diet of cat food won't die, but it won't be nearly as healthy as a dog that eats dog food (and may develop kidney or liver damage if it goes on too long).  Cats eating nothing but dog food will degenerate much faster.

For those of you more familiar with the particular differences of cat and dog food I realize I'm over-generalizing a bit here but the point isn't to get into a big discussion of cat diet versus dog diet, but rather to point out that the important thing isn't whether or not a magical MJ-only nutrient (solitary ingredient) exists.  It's not a question of a single ingredient making it MJ-specific, it's a matter of the particular ratios of those ingredients.

And yes, cats and dogs are far less alike than any two plants (one being an obligate carnivore and the other being an omnivore).


There absolutely are MJ-specific nutrients, in exactly the same way that there are orchid nutes, tomato nutes, or whatever else like has already been pointed out.  Same as there are mens and womens multivitamins.  Both usually have the same vitamins, just in slightly different proportions according to what is going to be needed.


----------



## 7thG (Jan 5, 2012)

Thats one of the main reasons I dont think I'll be using AN(MJ specific). Right now I have Foxfarm but I want to get into organics. Yeah but anyway the price is off the richter scale and I would have preferred AN not brand themselves as marijuana food.


----------



## BlueNose (Jan 5, 2012)

the topic is getting technical. No single nutrient is specific to cannabis. The combination of many nutrients at SPECIFIC LEVELS is what makes one nutrient system(GH 3part or botanicare 2 part) better suited to growing a specific plant. I think we got a little off with the "specific nutrient"

Botanicare is reasonably priced and organic. I have no complaints although its a bit strong for some sativas. 2/3 strength works great and makes the bottle last longer.


----------

